# Use of PVC Trim Board



## FJV (Dec 21, 2008)

I am using PVC exterior trim board to build a few buildings. I am using the AZEK PVC glue which is labeled as waterproof.

The material I am using has a wood grain side and a smooth side.

The below photo shows what I have started.











https://gvrr.weebly.com/g-scale-building.html


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)




----------

